# Size differences in mono/di twins?



## WoolyJules

Hi ladies,

I was just hoping for a wee bit of advice. I'm currently 29wks & 5 days with mono/di boys. I had been getting fortnightly scans, the boys were developing well and were very similar in size.

At 25+4 the scan showed that one baby was now larger than his brother. The hospital tested me for GD but this was negative.

When we went back at 27+5 the size difference had continued to increase and there were problems with cord flow to the smaller twin. I was straight onto steroid injections, asked to come back 2 days later for further scans and told to prepare myself that they may have to deliver the boys at 28&2.

Fortunately the steroids gave the wee man a boost and there's been no sign of further cord flow problems. I've been scanned twice a week and this is now being reduced to weekly, which I'm taking as a good sign. 

My concern is that there's still a big difference in size between the babies. The wee one is down between the 5&10% percentile lines on the chart while his big brother is way up at 95%. Even on the screen at the scans the size difference is clear. 

Our Doctor is now saying to aim for 34 weeks which I'm delighted about, especially after the reality check of 28wks. She says that regardless of the size difference the babies are still growing steadily. We have nicknamed the wee one the ninja as he kicks and bounces about far more than his greedy big brother, the wriggler. She reassured us that this in itself is a good sign.

I am confident in the care and advice that we have been receiving, it is first rate and I really have no complaints. I'm just naturally nervous over such a contrast.

Does anyone else have a similar experience of a large difference in size with Mono/di twins? 

I guess the bonus to all of this is that we won't have a problem telling them apart for the first few months! 

Thanks,

Julie x


----------



## Babyduo

Are they thinking TTTS? In that case they should be treating it. I had mono di boys and they watched them carefully for any size discrepancy.


----------



## marymoomin

I had a 20% weight discordance. No one identified it prior to birth indeed we where's told di/do the whole way through apart from at 8 weeks when they were considered mono/ di. It beggers belief that this could happen. 
My wee twin at 16 weeks is still less than 9lbs. She was 25 th percentile and is now 2nd. She is otherwise healthy. Her sister is a "chubby" 10 lbs 7. 
They were delivered at 35 + 2 and didn't need nicu/scbu. They fed well bar their weight issues. I think it will take months for mine to catch up. Oddly they are exactly the same height and have the same sized hands and feet.


----------



## WoolyJules

Thank you ladies, I really appreciate your advice.

We were back for another scan today. Our consultant is on holiday so we saw another doctor. 
He told us estimated weights which is the first time they've shared that as our doctor said they weren't always accurate.
The wee guy was 2lbs 5oz and his big bro 3lbs 8oz. So still quite a difference!

They are still happy with cord flow, fluid levels, movement etc. so have to sit tight and give them some more time...


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi hun, mine were di/di so not the same but they always had a size discrepancy of well over a pound throughout and at birth. Both your boys are a very healthy size for 29/30wks if you look at my twin weight chart. Identicals tend to follow a similar growth curve, but so long as they remain on their own personal curve then that is what ultimately counts sweet xxx

https://www.twinstuff.com/twinweights.htm


----------



## twinmummy06

My mo/di boys were 5lbs 13oz and 4lbs 7oz, delivered @ 34+1.

Just make sure they keep up the frequent monitoring.
There is also a facebook page called MoDi Twins which is full of fanstasic information and things to watch for as TTTS signs. There also a page linked to that group specifically for mummies pregnant with MoDi's. 

Feel free to pm me for the link if you'd like it, as I don't think I'm allowed to post it?


----------



## WoolyJules

Thanks again ladies. 

It makes sense if there is steady growth and other signs are good to keep them in till 34wks then let the wee man have his fair share of food.
I was just a bit nervous as 20% difference always seems to be the figure mentioned... but obviously I'm not the doctor. 

I guess this is just the beginnings of a lifetime of worry! ;)


Congratulations TwinMummy!
Wishing you a wonderful and healthy 9months!


----------



## Deethehippy

My mo/di girls were always different weights, at 16 weeks it was 12% difference and they thought we had TTTS but several scans later their weights evened out slightly, twin 1 was always bigger although they only weighed 2oz different at birth (5 pounds 8 and 5 pounds 10) 
Even now at 8 mths old twin one or should i say Matilda is still larger then her sister, i think even with identicals you will get a size difference at times, my twin two Charlotte is livlier than her sister and does not tend to eat so much so it stands to reason.
Try not to worry if they are checking for TTTS. xx


----------

